# Pre-Compose in After Effects



## Ali Baba (20. Oktober 2006)

Auf http://forums.creativecow.net/cgi-b...et/articles/sjostrom_bjorn/3d_ride/index.html
wollte ich das machen, bin aber nicht weiter gekommen bei:



> 4. Pre-compose the image layers by highlighting all four layers and go to : Layers- Pre-compose. Name the pre-comp: Corridor, leave everything else as it is and click OK.


Also klar is, dass ich die vier Ebenen anwählen muss aber dann:

Was heißt Pre-Compose? 
Die Hilfe hat net geholfen.


----------



## Nico (20. Oktober 2006)

Ali Baba hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt Pre-Compose?
> Die Hilfe hat net geholfen.



Nee, die dt. Hilfe kann bei englischen Ausdrücken auch schlecht helfen. Ein paar Englisch-Kenntnise wären von Vorteil...

Ebenen => Unterkomposition erstellen...


----------



## Ali Baba (21. Oktober 2006)

Danke vielmals!


----------

